# ~*~ All my little bottles of love *~*



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

I am obsessed with perfume. I probably love perfume more than makeup.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have been collecting for about 5 years and have 64 bottles of perfume. It averages about 1 a month that a buy but that isn't true. I sometimes will buy 5 in a month and not get anything for along time. I have been given alot by my husband for my birthday and Christmas. 

I have actually gotten through several bottles of my favourites... Gucci Rush and Matthew Williamson. I am on my 4th bottle of GR and almost my second of MW. I would say my third fav is Prada but I used all of it and still haven't replaced it. I am also missing Alexander McQueen that I broke off the handle when I slammed my dresser drawer when I got mad. I was so pissed off. 

I keep all of my perfumes in my drawers in original boxes. I have heard that the smell goes if you keep the bottles in the sunlight. The bottles that aren't in boxes were given by my husband in box sets w/ lotion. I have had some of them as long as seven years... not many though. I have some that were only LE years ago or country exclusive. I love every single one of them... like my children.

In their home...















Out of the boxes... this took so long. I don't plan on doing my makeup for awhile... not until I have a spare 8 hours. LOL.





L-R... Marc Jacobs Daisy, Victor & Rolf Flower Bomb, Delices De Cartier, Valentino Rock N Rose, Nina Ricci, Missoni Aqua, Missoni





L-R... Ralph Lauren - Romance, Paul Smith - Rose, Gwen Stefani - Lamb, Matthew Williamson, Matthew Williamson - Lotus, Gucci Rush, Vera Wang





L-R... Dior - Miss Dior Cherie, Dior - Dior Me, Dior Me Not, SJP - Lovely, Vera Wang - Princess, Dior - Jadore Le Jasmin, Chanel - Chance, Agent Provocateur, Diro, - Chris 1947





L-R... Estee Lauder - Pleasures, Davidoff - Echo, Estee Lauder - Beyond Paradise, Marc Jacobs, Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle, Chanel - Allure, Escada, Ralph Lauren - Glamourous, JLo - Still, Isis - Energy of the Sea





L-R... Dior - Addict 2, Calvin Kline - Euphoria, Dior - Pure Poisen, Dior - Addict, Ghost - Serenity, Estee Lauder - Beautiful Sheer, Chloe - Collection 2008





L-R... Stella McCartney - Stella, JLo - Glow, JLo - Live, Lacoste - Touch of Pink, Ghost - The Fragrance, Escada - Sentiment, Dior - Jadore, Tommy Hilfiger - True Star, D&G - Light Blue





L-R... JLo - Miami Glow, Anna Sui - Secret Wish, Elizabeth Arden - 5th Avenue After Five, Stella McCartney - Sheer, Estee Lauder - Pure White Linen, Eternity - Love, Lancome - Hypnose





L-R... Clinique - Happy Heart, Elizabeth - 5th Avenue, Ghost - Anticipation, Vera Wang - Flower Princess, Ghost - Cherish

There are two perfumes that I have forgotten to take pics... Elizabeth Arden - Provocative Woman & Guerlain Paris - Insolence

I bought two new bottles over the weekend. I love Van Cleef. It is so gorgeous.




L-R... First Van Cleef & Arples - Premium Banquet, Bvlgari - Voile de Jasmin


----------



## ilovegreen (May 18, 2008)

what a collection !! It like having a perfume counter in the home


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 18, 2008)

That's an amazing collection! What do you do with the empty bottles?


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_That's an amazing collection! What do you do with the empty bottles?_

 
I usually just toss them but if I emply one of the ones that I really love the bottle and can't get another one... then I would keep it.  My LEs... I am very careful with and don't use that much because for me to buy a perfume, I have to love it.


----------



## coachkitten (May 18, 2008)

Wow!  What a great collection of perfumes!


----------



## LoveableLadette (May 19, 2008)

I love this <3


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 19, 2008)

wow, awesome collection!


----------



## n_c (May 19, 2008)

Wow...nice collection.


----------



## makeba (May 19, 2008)

its sooo beautiful!!! i am a perfume whore for real. your collection lets me know what type of scents or notes you like the most. they are so my kind of fragrance of choice.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful collection!!  They are so pretty to look at and when light passes through them!


----------



## CHICGIRL (May 22, 2008)

I Lovveeeeeeeeeee it!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 25, 2008)

WOW that's a great collection you have! I have over 25 perfumes & sadly i only use 2 of them! My fave is Calvin Klein Eternity & the other one i use all the time is Lacoste (its a tall rectangular bottle). Everytime i smell it, it reminds me of when i first starting dating my boyfriend 2 1/2 years ago, always takes me back to that time since i first opened that bottle on our 2nd date! Amazing how a certain scent can trigger such wonderful memories!

I see you have Christian Dior 1947! That was an absolute fave of mine in highschool & i was so sad that it was LE. I have a tiny bit left & i'm scared to use it all up & i really need to get my hands on a bottle of it! Again, you have a great collection & its nice to see you take really good care of it!!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 25, 2008)

Great collection!  Sad about your bottle that broke...
My Marc Jacobs bottle broke on the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know what to do with it, it's barely 10% used


----------



## User93 (May 25, 2008)

loooove it! Especially that flowerbomb extreme! And damn, you have miami glow! I missed it for some reason, and now i want it so bad but there's no way to get it(((


----------



## melliquor (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_WOW that's a great collection you have! I have over 25 perfumes & sadly i only use 2 of them! My fave is Calvin Klein Eternity & the other one i use all the time is Lacoste (its a tall rectangular bottle). Everytime i smell it, it reminds me of when i first starting dating my boyfriend 2 1/2 years ago, always takes me back to that time since i first opened that bottle on our 2nd date! Amazing how a certain scent can trigger such wonderful memories!

I see you have Christian Dior 1947! That was an absolute fave of mine in highschool & i was so sad that it was LE. I have a tiny bit left & i'm scared to use it all up & i really need to get my hands on a bottle of it! Again, you have a great collection & its nice to see you take really good care of it!!!_

 
Thanks.  I love the CD 1947.  I don't use it often... to afraid of running out.  I bought mine in the duty free shop in America when I went to visit.  CD has a new perfume out now.  I can't remember what it is called but it is gorgeous.  I will need to get that in a few months.


----------



## melliquor (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Great collection! Sad about your bottle that broke...
My Marc Jacobs bottle broke on the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know what to do with it, it's barely 10% used_

 
I tried everything to save my perfume.  I was so mad.  I tried putting a new lid on it... opening it to move the perfume to another bottle.  Nothing worked... finally had to throw it away, £40 thrown in the rubbish.


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## melliquor (May 25, 2008)

Just updated w/ the two new ones.


----------



## Luceuk (May 25, 2008)

Wow!! great collection I love perfumes but I don't have many.


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I tried everything to save my perfume.  I was so mad.  I tried putting a new lid on it... opening it to move the perfume to another bottle.  Nothing worked... finally had to throw it away, £40 thrown in the rubbish._

 
Aww!  That sucks!
I refuse to throw it away, but the way that the MJ bottle is there's no way for me to even open it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I'll throw it against a wall or hit it with a hammer or something


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 2, 2008)

*Well, now we know you don't like Floral-y perfumes, or anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

JESUS! i thought i had alot of perfume lol

aww see u have miami glow.. its one of my faves! so fruity n summery


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 4, 2008)

Great Collection!

Next time my hubby complains about my 15+ bottles I will show him this thread!  Thank you


----------



## melliquor (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_JESUS! i thought i had alot of perfume lol

aww see u have miami glow.. its one of my faves! so fruity n summery_

 
I love it as well... not a fave but it is so pretty.  I usually only wear it in the spring and summer.


----------



## User93 (Jun 19, 2008)

i wanted to ask you as you seem a perfume pro to me - which bottles you usually buy? I stick to 30 ml, cause i dont get bored of it, it still lasts, and its easy to carry in a bag... Still, some of them i ran out of :/


----------



## keirii (Jun 19, 2008)

i bet you always smell AMAZING. haha.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

i love this!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i wanted to ask you as you seem a perfume pro to me - which bottles you usually buy? I stick to 30 ml, cause i dont get bored of it, it still lasts, and its easy to carry in a bag... Still, some of them i ran out of :/_

 
I would only get a 30ml if I know it will take me awhile to use.  There are ones that I LOVE and some that i really like.  I would usually try to get a 50ml but only get a 100ml if they do nothing smaller.  I never buy 100ml by choice.  NO matter the size... I still carry my perfume in my purse.


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Classy! I wish I had that many fragrances =D


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

lovely fragrance collection!


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, that is seriously beautiful. I love your collection! :]


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 10, 2008)

really nice


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG! great collection


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

Girllll you have some good taste!!!! i love perfume i myself am a collector!! we have many simliarr tastesss one perfume i noticed  i didnt see was "lolita lempika" yeahh i know its a weird name but its amazinngggg stop by sephora or macys for a little tastee.... im also gonna have to try some of yourss


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW!! I bet you smell lovely!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 7, 2008)

What an amazing collection! I only have maybe 5-6. I can't afford another expensive addiction!


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I love perfume too, although my collection isnt as big as yours. I work in the perfume department in a big store..I love my job hehe


----------

